
The OPEN Government Data Act Would, Uh, Open Government Data - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/06/open-government-data-act-would-uh-open-government-data
======
rmason
As someone deeply involved with open data at the state level I kind of like
the fact that the Feds have given us model legislation to use as a starting
point in our own efforts.

